# Review: NexTool TaoTool KT5509



## xelario (Apr 25, 2016)

When NEXTORCH contacted me about reviewing their new lantern UL360 (review) they also asked me if I wanted to take a look at a tool for opening packages – TaoTool KT5509 by their brand NexTool. I figured why not, it’s a tool I’ll actually use.





I am not a “professional unboxer” and don’t open packages all day, every day, so having a specialty tool for this purpose never was a must, but TaoTool marketing material was spot on and reminded me of more than a few situations where I struggled with scissors and different knives.



Specs provided by the manufacturer:


> Material: Sandvik 12C27
> Coating: Teflon®
> Open Length: 110.6mm
> Closed length: 68mm
> Weight: 32g


 
TaoTool is packaged in a clear plastic box with the tool itself presented in the middle.













There are no accessories in the box, just the tool itself. TaoTool is key shaped, meant to go on your keychain.






The blade is made of Sandvik 12C27 stainless steel and coated with non-stick Teflon coating to repel glue from packaging. It locks tight with lockback mechanism.






To close it, latch must be pressed:






TaoTool is 5.4mm thick.






At 68mm, TaoTool is a bit longer than a regular key, about the length of a small AAA keychain light, like a Fenix E05.






Both hook and blade parts of the TaoTool came sharp enough to cut a padded envelope and a cardboard box, and it was breeze. I especially liked opening a box closed with sticky tape, just “hook it in” and drag.

Teflon coating seems to work, I haven’t noticed any gunk accumulating on the blade yet.

Overall, it works as advertised and does what it’s supposed to pretty well. TaoTool KT5509 is a handy little tool to have and it will be used for all my package opening requirements from now on.

TaoTool KT5509 was provided by NEXTORCH for review.
Thank you for reading.


----------

